# 06 747/748 door diagram anyone



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
the key lock does not work on my motorhome so want to take the inner door cover off and have a look but do not know how things should look.
has anyone got a diagram showing how things should be or where i can get one from.
thanks
Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Dave,

If you remove the self tappers from around the inner (plastic) frame and remove it, the mechanism is plain to see. The fault might be apparent but without knowing which company manufactured it, you might struggle. Maybe a mobile locksmith might be the answer if you cannot see anything obvious.

My door lock felt sloppy and I ended up fitting a small spring which cured it.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
i take it nothing flies off when i take the inner plastic cover off ?
do not want to create more trouble for myself


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, if it's only the key operation that's not working, most likely a linkage has dropped off, they are normally held in place with a push on clip or circlip, it's unlikely anything will "fly off" you may find the clip or whatever, loose in the bottom of the door panel though.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks will whip it off friday and have alook


----------

